# Grizzly Router T27139



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just curious if there are any folks that have purchased this and have an opinion on it. I am looking for a small router and at this price I am tempted. 
It is on the summer sale catalog. I can not submit the url since I don't post much.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> Just curious if there are any folks that have purchased this and have an opinion on it. I am looking for a small router and at this price I am tempted.
> It is on the summer sale catalog. I can not submit the url since I don't post much.


you can post the url in your very next post...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Post away Lynn


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is the url for the router.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/T27139


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks similar although not exactly like the dewalt 611 compact router. Same motor specs. Same accessories but at a considerably cheaper price. I'd check their return policy just in case yours is defective out of the box, but get it anyway.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I would look for one with a 1/2" collet diameter IMHO


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You'll have to moves up to a heavier, more expensive, and more powerful model to get one with a 1/2" collet. The 1hp and 1.25hp trim models aren't intended to be used to swing big bits.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank for the input on the larger unit, I am looking for a compact unit for quick stuff. I have a DW 618 and a Craftsman that resides in my table. I was just wondering if anyone had this specific one.


----------

